# Get your Christmas cards from Bliss!



## AP

https://www.bliss.org.uk/shop.asp?section=658&sectionTitle=Christmas+Cards

Cards come in packs of 10, priced at £4.25.

All profits from the sale of these cards will go to Bliss Sales Limited which transfers all taxable profits to Bliss

All Christmas cards contain the greeting Seasons Greetings except Follow the Star, which contains the greeting Merry Christmas.


----------

